# Bildschirm immer mal kurz schwarz



## wieseline (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

 habe ein Problem auf jedem der drei im Netzwerk steckenden Rechner (Windows 2000). Gebe ich in eine Eingabemaske (z.B. im Internet Explorer, auch bei Outlook) etwas ein, stockt der Schreibfluss; ich kann nichts mehr eingeben, irgendwie hängt's. Dann wird der Bildschirm kurz für ca. 1 Sekunde schwarz und ist danach aber wieder da. Das nervt ziemlich. Woran kann das liegen und wie kann ich das ausschalten?

 Der Rechner ist frisch mit einem Wartungsprogramm gewartet bzw. defragmentiert worden, aber das Problem ist vorher auch schon aufgetreten.

 Sorry für das Doppelposting, aber ich schreibe dieses Problem auch noch in den Windows-Thread. Vielleicht hat es aber gar nichts mit dem Netzwerk zu tun, weiß ich aber nicht.

  Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe.
  Viele Grüße
  wieseline


----------

